# Pit bull VS Chihuahua



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

This is so funny and it shows how well a pit bull can get along with a toy breed. They are like siblings. They like to tear it up every once in a while. Interestingly enough, my chihuahua/min pin mix dominates my pit bull, lol. Although he does like to push his limits.

Heres a video





























MORE....


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

MORE...


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

****** sniffing around afterwards...


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

And this one is of me on the left with my sister and ****** from last weekend.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

that was cute. but i think the baby was alittle to close for me!! you have a nice looking dog!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That's cool, you should put it up on youtube...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats so funny. Mine is the same way. We have a new pitbull and the chihuahua will stand on top of her with fur raised if she steps out of line and the pitbull just goes with it and lets her be dominant one. Those are cute pics.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I put the pics on another forum also and I got jumped onto for having the baby too close. It was very much supervised and ****** knows his limits. He NEVER gets on the bed, he gets wild, but not ON the bed, so no worries.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

****** said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I put the pics on another forum also and I got jumped onto for having the baby too close. It was very much supervised and ****** knows his limits. He NEVER gets on the bed, he gets wild, but not ON the bed, so no worries.


Yep my dogs always stop before they get to close to the kids.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Yep my dogs always stop before they get to close to the kids.


Its nice to have dogs that know their boundaries


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i'm just very cautious. the one thing that i have learned alway expect the unexpected at all time. i did not mean to jump on you sorry if you took it that way. i have litter mates and they know their boundaries but you just never know. every dog has it day!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cute!! im sure if any thing really happend though chihuahu would be swallowed whole!! the pics are so funny though!


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

litter mates said:


> i'm just very cautious. the one thing that i have learned alway expect the unexpected at all time. i did not mean to jump on you sorry if you took it that way. i have litter mates and they know their boundaries but you just never know. every dog has it day!!!


Oh no, I didnt take it the wrong way at all. And I agree with you.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> cute!! im sure if any thing really happend though chihuahu would be swallowed whole!! the pics are so funny though!


Lol. yeah, I always joke about that. Some day I am gonna see ****** with a tail hanging out of his mouth. lol.


----------

